# Anyone use both a 5d classic and 1ds mark ii



## jaomul (Sep 3, 2012)

I am familiar with both camera layouts and know properly used either would be great. I was wondering if anybody had used both and if so could you give me feedback on which is better at the higher ISO settings, thanks


----------



## gsgary (Sep 3, 2012)

5d is better at high iso's


----------



## jaomul (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks gsgary. I should have known when they are almost the same price here secondhand that it would be to good to be true that the 1ds would match it there


----------



## gsgary (Sep 3, 2012)

i would still buy the 1DSmk2 for studio work i know an F1 photographer that used the1DSmk2 and he said quite a few others did


----------



## jaomul (Sep 3, 2012)

I was looking as an upgrade to my 1ds for something better at low light so it might not be the best option for me


----------

